# REC-Cranberry-Walnut Pumpkin Bread



## marmar (Nov 20, 2005)

This was my first try at baking something that I didn't use someone else's recipe step by step. Instead I came up with some of my own ingredients. I haven't actually tried it yet because I'm saving it for breakfast (thought it is probably much yummier right now). The crumbs tasted pretty good though.






Ingredients
 1 cup white sugar
  1 cup brown sugar
  3/4 cup unsweetened apple sauce
  1/4 cup vegetable oil
  3 large eggs
  1 16-ounce can pumpkin
  3 cups flour (1 1/2 cups whole wheat, 1 1/2 white)
  1 teaspoon allspice
  2 teaspoons ground cinnamon
  2 teaspoon ground nutmeg
  1 teaspoon baking soda
  1/2 teaspoon vanilla
  1/2 teaspoon salt
  1/2 teaspoon baking powder
  1/2 cup dried cranberries
  1/2 cup crushed walnuts   

 Directions
Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Grease and flour two 9x5x3-inch loaf pans. 
Sift flour, allspice, cinnamon, nutmeg, salt, baking soda, and baking powder into a large bowl.
Beat the sugar, oil, and applesauce in another large bowl to blend. Mix in the eggs, pumpkin, and vanilla. Add flour mix in 2 additions. Mix in cranberries and a small portion of the walnuts.

Divide batter equally between the two pans. Sprinkle remaining walnuts on top. Bake until toothpick inserted into center comes out clean, about 40-45 minutes in non-stick pans.


----------



## Alix (Nov 20, 2005)

If I liked pumpkin I would be right on this! I think I may adapt your recipe and make it anyway with more applesauce. Cranberries ROCK. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## marmar (Nov 21, 2005)

It may work with more applesauce. Though I used the applesauce as a replacement for the oil.
Because of all the spices it almost tasted like a gingerbread, with a bit of pumpkin.
Cranberries are the best part of this year! I didn't have any fresh cranberries then, but I do now and can't wait to cook them on Thursday.


----------

